# Beaver Troubles



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Some one has asked me to trap a troublesome beaver out in the nd badlands. I don't know the full scoop about the terrain he is located in, but i know he is in a small stream of water( its not even 4 inches deep). I was wondering what sets I should use to best harvest this beaver/beaver family. I normally trap racoon and mink, but I am familiar with how to trap beavers. I am wondering wether a castor mound will work or just a blind set. And are foot traps still useable even though a drowning set can't be made or are the beaver prone to pullouts.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would blind set with body grips.


----------

